# What Happened to the Scorpion Trade?



## signinsimple (May 18, 2012)

Is it just me or are there way less sellers of scorpions and species available in recent years?  Everytime I check the classifieds, the pickings are all sorts of slim.  What the hell happened?  There's tons of spiders and T's.  I think I see more variety in pedes than scorps and that used to not happen.  Just tossin it out there.


----------



## khil (May 18, 2012)

Hmmm. I don't have an answer for you because I don't really know whats going on in the hobby, but maybe it's in part because scorpions are found nearly everywhere-even in north california. Still though, there are lots of other exotic species. It may just be from low demand>low supply.


----------



## AzJohn (May 18, 2012)

The US hobby has too many collectors and not enough breeders. What happens is when a new species is imported people will buy a few, maybe have a brood or two, never raise the babies to get generation 2 or 3. New stuff does come into the hobby periodically, I can tell you now that their are more species in the hobby than their was a few years ago. Not a lot of people breed them however. I can think of several new things that were brought in during the last few years. It really does come down to getting the second generation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 18, 2012)

Sometimes, as well, I have noticed that people say they are going to get and breed certain species, but this never gets done because of certain situations, such as moving or needing money for other, and yes, more important, things. Wishing to get and breed scorpions is often different from the reality, that that is not as easy...


----------



## khil (May 18, 2012)

Yeah I feel you guys. A lot of people have work, school, or have to move, etc. And at least from my knowledge, scorpions breed and grow really slow-they have really long gestation periods.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 18, 2012)

My personal opinion is that it all comes down to economics.   To get a good price for your scorps, you may have ti sit on them for a good while, even the 'desireable' species.  In the end, you don't make much or anything.  That's fine if it's purely a hobby for you, and you have that luxury.  But I don't.  My economic situation is not very good right now, same for many americans.  My hobbies have to make a little money, at least.  Now compare them to tarantulas, that sell for more to way more,. And where most species have more slings, and some have thousands.  Plus, the easy nature of catching scorpions with a blacklight throws the economics of it for a loop.   

Just think about it, what scorpion can you get $5000-$10000+ every year from for slings?  How many get $20000-$50000

Now compare that to tarantulas.  That's why.  Now in europe they seem to have many more options.  I believe europeans pay more in general, and this is why they have more species.

I could be wrong.  I don't know everything.  But this is my opinion.


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 18, 2012)

What are the brood sizes for the more common species in the trade? I dont see T breeding as being a source of income, so much as a passion to increase your knowledge base. A lot of the Canadian members that breed T's do it for the fun of it, not the profit. Maybe scorpion keepers are lazy?  j/k.

I've noticed up here I can get my hands on just about any T I want, but scorpions are a far different story.


----------



## Gnat (May 19, 2012)

I am far more interested in Scorps than Tarantulas, the thing is I dont know anything about trying to breed them. I do have a pair or two that im trying to breed (read TRYING) but I really have no idea what I'm doing. I'm just a common hobbyist and its a bit hard to even try to find out how to sex some species, either its not readily available info, or its more difficult for my newb status. I really don't want to make money breeding scorps, I would just like to do it for the experience and to provide trade animals for other species I do not have. I do have a local species that I have offered for trade/sale but I wild collect these guys and I only take limited numbers so I don't deplete the local, sustainable  population, even then I can only ID a female when it is obviously gravid. I would like a more experienced scorpion keeper to help me in keeping and breeding these creatures. The only ones I could possibly breed are communal species as they are easier to breed. I really dont have the money to spend on breeding pairs of 'exotic' species to play around with breeding conditions. I would offer any species I captive bred to the hobby so others could enjoy them too. I had a gravid B. jacksoni I picked up at an expo a few years ago I offered for sale/trade but that was just luck. I too, wish scorpions were more available to the hobby and that there were more people that tried to breed them.


----------



## Ecstasy (May 19, 2012)

Well it's people want things for little to nothing as well, so they only get one. Well like AzJohn said, you can't breed with one. If it's something that you don't commonly see you should get a duo at least, but a trio would be a better idea. Then ask the breeder to keep track of who he sells the other slings to so that way if you end up with all males or all females you can get in touch with the other person for a swap a male for female. I did this when I was breeding & selling but the market was slow at the time and I was in the middle of taking care of a lot of paperwork for my fiance and getting into my new house so I didn't have time to take care of everything and with no help because no local people nearby that wasn't afraid of scorpions I had to get out of the hobby. If people invested a little bit of money then we'd see more stuff that we commonly don't see in the hobby to trade/sell. I can always get some of the not so common stuff but I still lack help and I only have one day off a week now and that's usually to cut the grass or do whatever maintenance I have to do for my vehicles or whatever else I need to do. If I had a local friend that could help then I'd gladly get back in the hobby.


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 19, 2012)

I'm moving to New Zealand for four years. My situation has changed. Just an example.

It is honestly a foolish thing to buy one male or female instead of a couple, multiple, etc. It seems people do that because they do not have enough confidence to try to breed them, or that they want something that they do not have to work too hard with, but this is inconsiderate to others. If we want more species in the hobby, we have to breed them. And, if we are in the hobby, we at least have to take care of the animals (i.e. proper captive conditions, try to breed). No one has to be in the hobby, but if they are, I feel it is their responsibility to try to breed. Otherwise, get a rabbit or something.


----------



## Ecstasy (May 19, 2012)

2nscorpx said:


> I'm moving to New Zealand for four years. My situation has changed. Just an example.
> 
> It is honestly a foolish thing to buy one male or female instead of a couple, multiple, etc. It seems people do that because they do not have enough confidence to try to breed them, or that they want something that they do not have to work too hard with, but this is inconsiderate to others. If we want more species in the hobby, we have to breed them. And, if we are in the hobby, we at least have to take care of the animals (i.e. proper captive conditions, try to breed). No one has to be in the hobby, but if they are, I feel it is their responsibility to try to breed. Otherwise, get a rabbit or something.


It is selfish, but it's not hard, well some species can be difficult. All they have to do is ask though, I'm still open for any questions even though I do not keep anything at the moment because I know about a wide variety of species. What are you going to do with your collection?


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 19, 2012)

I think more questions should be asked, but ones that can create a conversation and show that the one asking the question is willing to work to answer it.

I am most likely going to have to sell it. They do not have any predatory animals in NZ, I believe they have one species of spider. Deer were introduced recently and I am not sure if they have rabbits or squirrels. They have mutant crickets, and these are mildly disgusting. They said that reptiles were not allowed into the country, but they never said anything specifically about scorpions, so my dad asked, and was told that there was no actual rule that concerned scorpions...so, we could apply for three years and see. I am guessing at the end of those three years, the answer will be no.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 20, 2012)

Basic economic principle applies to scorpions as oit does everything else.  Do a few people have thability to do this for fun?  Sure.  But most do not.  I tried making a go at it.  Maybe i'm stupid or made bad decisions, but I lost my shirt trying to be a breede and wild collector.  It's a lot of work to have lots of broods popping at the same time.  When you have 100+ adults, and hundreds of slings that need regular feeding and humidity control, its a part time job.  And you have to pack them, buy supplies, raise roaches, sell online, communicate with customers and potential customers, etc. etc...   If I had made minimum wage for my time, there would be a lot more species avaiillable and I wouldn't be homeless.  If you really want to have a great selection available, breeders need to be paid for their time, which means higher prices.  not everyone is going to breed.  You need breeders, and they need to eat.  Sales can be very slow, and none of this is reflected in price.   I love scorpions as much as anyone, but I still live in a world ruled by money. I have to have it to live.  If you don't, then you should supply the country with a diverse supply of underpriced scorpions!  Im all for that.


----------



## Galapoheros (May 20, 2012)

I agree that a lot of it has to do with the economy, along with the important point John made.  When something is sour in society, it will always be worse than the government and the media says it is.  Like when a kid breaks both their legs and the mother keeps saying, "it's OK, it's OK, it's OK...", same thing basically.  May be a better time to think of trades rather than selling stuff, like an invert swap meet.


----------



## signinsimple (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, it really sucks.  I definately agree that price pushes breeders towards tarantulas, but I'm not crazy about T's.  There used to be way more scorps available that at present.  It's hard to even find someone sellin P cavi's These days, and that just plain blows.  And what makes even less sense...it's generally easier to find deadly scorpions that it is to find less toxic variety's (Emps aside of course, but all the emps that are available are way too small for the species..that's another matter).  It just seems like the scorpion trade sucks lately.  I'm puting together a new tank and the pickings are so slim, it's practically not worth it


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 21, 2012)

I blame it on the economy...not really, but one of the problems is that keeping the scorpions is generally a hobby, and one has to take care of himself before taking care of the scorpions, even if they might bring in some money, and this has not been happening as easily lately...you see a rare species but you can't have it, either because the import laws suck or, if it is in the U.S., you simply cannot afford it.


----------



## Shufle3 (May 23, 2012)

*Have no fear.*

Don't worry guys. I'm workin' on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## signinsimple (May 25, 2012)

Shufle3 said:


> Don't worry guys. I'm workin' on it!


haha!  Ok Shufle3.  Put your scorps where your mouth..err..fingers typing are


----------



## Michiel (May 25, 2012)

Nothing wrong here in Europe

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 25, 2012)

michiel said:


> nothing wrong here in europe:d
> 
> verstuurd van mijn gt-i9001 met tapatalk


Booooooooo!


----------



## Billabong (May 25, 2012)

I've definitely noticed a downwards trend in term of availability over the last several years.  I think a lot of it has to do with people specializing in one kind of arachnid.  Some people keep purely tarantulas, while others keep purely scorpions.  Not a lot of crossover in interest, which is unfortunate, as they are both beautiful animals(I myself keep both, and other animals).  Tarantulas are the big ticket item right now so you will see a lot more availability and captive breeding going on.  Give it a few years though and I'm sure you'll see more scorps come back on the market.  With beautiful species like Rhopalurus junceus and Tityus asthenes on the market scorpions as a whole are bound to see a resurgence in popularity.


----------



## Them (May 27, 2012)

I think to some extent that it's always been that way.  Also, scorpions just aren't as glamorous as tarantulas.  Scorpions look cool but they just don't have the colors of some tarantulas.  You can't find scorpions that have the colors or patterns of a Green Bottle Blue, B. Smithi, A. versicolor, or P. regalis, and you can't hold them either.

I have a group of ten P. transvaalicus that are just now mature enough to breed.  I bought them a year and a half ago and kept their temperatures up really hot, kept track of what they ate and basically wet-nursed them all this time.  It's a lot longer process for scorpions.

I want to buy the same amount of Androctonus mauretanicus but I just can't find any young ones.  Michiel is right though, in Europe they don't seem to have a problem getting scorpions.


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 28, 2012)

Them said:


> I think to some extent that it's always been that way.  Also, scorpions just aren't as glamorous as tarantulas.  Scorpions look cool but they just don't have the colors of some tarantulas.  You can't find scorpions that have the colors or patterns of a Green Bottle Blue, B. Smithi, A. versicolor, or P. regalis, and you can't hold them either.
> 
> I want to buy the same amount of Androctonus mauretanicus but I just can't find any young ones.  Michiel is right though, in Europe they don't seem to have a problem getting scorpions.


The tarantula hobby seems much more established than the scorpion hobby. In Europe, there are better import laws and more keepers work to take care of the scorpions, breed, establish, trade, and give information--it seems much more well organized and is much more secure.

As with aesthetics (i.e. coloration) of tarantulas compared to scorpions, it seems as though there are, as has been said, more species of tarantula in the hobby. But there are some scorpions that are quite pretty, and many have variegated color patterns or vibrant colors...not trying to argue here, because I do not keep tarantulas, but still. And now I am rambling.


----------



## Them (May 28, 2012)

2nscorpx said:


> The tarantula hobby seems much more established than the scorpion hobby. In Europe, there are better import laws and more keepers work to take care of the scorpions, breed, establish, trade, and give information--it seems much more well organized and is much more secure.
> 
> As with aesthetics (i.e. coloration) of tarantulas compared to scorpions, it seems as though there are, as has been said, more species of tarantula in the hobby. But there are some scorpions that are quite pretty, and many have variegated color patterns or vibrant colors...not trying to argue here, because I do not keep tarantulas, but still. And now I am rambling.


You don't have to convince me.  I mostly keep scorpions, mostly...I don't have a lot of the more exotic species and I've stopped keeping bark scorpions altogether because they are too prolific, and it's hard for me to sell them.  I prefer the desert species that come from extremely hot and arrid environments.

My holy grail right now is the H. swammerdami but I'm just not ready to spend the $100.00 plus for it.

I also hate to say this but there a stigma about the scorpion, even with knowledgeable pet owners; in their minds it's a scary animal and is considered dangerous and to be avoided.

Going back to the original subject of this thread - I think the reason that we're not seeing a lot of scorpions on the market is that right now there probably isn't a big demand for them.  That's what I think.


----------



## Envyizm (Jun 1, 2012)

I think a lot of the problem is a good number of people who are part of the scorpion hobby become self proclaimed business men or women. Unfortunately, this greedy breeder mentality only enables other individuals to purchase small numbers of a certain species, thus thinning the initial group so much that they eventually collapse from lack of established colonies. Equally as detrimental is where a certain species becomes over-established and anyone breeding cashes out on their stock due to the fact that they're no longer making adequate money from their breeding.  I believe in Europe there are many more individuals breeding species based on a kind of scientific foundation. In short: Europeans tend to collect due to a love of biodiversity whereas the typical American will acquire a specific species to breed and attempt to make a quick buck. We may whine about it but we've done it to ourselves, the bad economy is hardly the culprit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michiel (Jun 2, 2012)

If you really would want to make money (or even a living) from breeding scorpions, you would have to have a stock of not only bread-and-butter species like H.arizonensis and P.imperator, but also quickly establish breeding groups of all the new species that come onto the market every year....You would need hundreds of scorpions, to be able to reproduce enough slings, to able to keep up with demand and also with "the trends". You would need the space for all those containers, food for all the scorpions, energy costs etc etc......A lot of keepers change species every now and then, i.e. they stop keeping Parabuthus transvaalicus and buy Parabuthus raudus, when a lot of people do this, P.transvaalicus may dissappear from the hobby. Everyone has a different approach and ideas about their scorpionhobby....
That's why forums may be handy for networking: connecting the Tityus breeder to the hobbyist who likes Parabuthus and the Rhopalurus breeder etc etc etc and together you can keep all those nice species in the hobby and still do "your own thing"...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## signinsimple (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, anyway you slice it, the pickings are slim anywhere I've looked and it's kinda lame.  Less than 2 years ago there were plenty of scorps to choose from from multiple dealers all over the US.  Take a look at the classfieds now, you see barely anything.  It really blows.  If anyone knows of any importers or something in the US that can get their hands on some decent scorps, please let me know via reply here or PM.  I just got a new tank for a sweet dessert set up with flourescent rocks and everything, and I barely see any decent dessert scorps out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beardo (Jun 14, 2012)

2nscorpx said:


> I'm moving to New Zealand for four years. My situation has changed. Just an example.
> 
> It is honestly a foolish thing to buy one male or female instead of a couple, multiple, etc. It seems people do that because they do not have enough confidence to try to breed them, or that they want something that they do not have to work too hard with, but this is inconsiderate to others. If we want more species in the hobby, we have to breed them. And, if we are in the hobby, we at least have to take care of the animals (i.e. proper captive conditions, try to breed). No one has to be in the hobby, but if they are, I feel it is their responsibility to try to breed. Otherwise, get a rabbit or something.


This might be one of the more ridiculous things I have seen on these boards in a long time......its a *responsibility* to breed? _Inconsiderate_? 

I don't know about anybody else, but I am not in this hobby to placate other people. I am in this hobby because I enjoy the animals for what they are. Just because someone chooses not to breed whatever animals they have, most certainly does not make them inconsiderate and irresponsible.


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 14, 2012)

Beardo said:


> This might be one of the more ridiculous things I have seen on these boards in a long time......its a *responsibility* to breed? _Inconsiderate_?
> 
> I don't know about anybody else, but I am not in this hobby to placate other people. I am in this hobby because I enjoy the animals for what they are. Just because someone chooses not to breed whatever animals they have, most certainly does not make them inconsiderate and irresponsible.


We are talking about rare and hard to find animals that are not being imported into the country on a regular basis. If you get one out of maybe five animals in the country and don't breed it you have wasted that animal and have hurt the US hobby in general by not producing a future generation to be enjoyed by other hobbiest. If you just want to enjoy your scorpions go ahead and get the real common stuff. No one will have a problem with that. But the species that are not really available n the US hobby should go to breeders. This isn't the tarantula hobby were dealers are doing legal imports all the time. If a species enters the country in very limited numbers I hope they all go to people that will breed them, not to the pokemon collectors.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 14, 2012)

AzJohn said:


> We are talking about rare and hard to find animals that are not being imported into the country on a regular basis. If you get one out of maybe five animals in the country and don't breed it you have wasted that animal and have hurt the US hobby in general by not producing a future generation to be enjoyed by other hobbiest. If you just want to enjoy your scorpions go ahead and get the real common stuff. No one will have a problem with that. But the species that are not really available n the US hobby should go to breeders. This isn't the tarantula hobby were dealers are doing legal imports all the time. If a species enters the country in very limited numbers I hope they all go to people that will breed them, not to the pokemon collectors.


Then the breeders need to cough up the $ and buy them instead of complaining & whining like butt-hurt little girls. 

This self-entitled arrogant mentality is super annoying.....some of you guys need to get off your high horses. 

If you don't like the species that are available, then buy what YOU like and breed them. Leaving things up to other people and then whining about the selection is a cop-out. Spreading sour grapes won't get you anywhere.


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 14, 2012)

Beardo said:


> Then the breeders need to cough up the $ and buy them instead of complaining & whining like butt-hurt little girls.
> 
> This self-entitled arrogant mentality is super annoying.....some of you guys need to get off your high horses.
> 
> If you don't like the species that are available, then buy what YOU like and breed them. Leaving things up to other people and then whining about the selection is a cop-out. Spreading sour grapes won't get you anywhere.



Do you know any of the people you are talking to? Their are at least 6 people on this thread that are dedicated breeders. You fail to understand the scorpion hobby. No one imports scorpions. When something new comes into the country it is very important that breeders get them because we don't know when the species is going to be imported again, if ever. In short, it doesn't matter how much money you have, their are no new species in the US at this time. I check all of the major US dealers on a regular basis. I can say in all honesty, their is nothing they have that I would be interested in. We had a much better selection a few years ago. To many people took it for granted and never bred a thing. Now those species are not in the US hobby. If everyone had your attitude the only inverts you could get would be wild caught ones. Can you imagine if no one bred P metalica. They would be wiped out and no longer availabe to any one. 

PS why so mad? This isn't the tarantual chat section. No one wants to argue.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not mad, trust me lol. I am just commenting on what I feel is a pretty ridiculous mentality being perpetuated throughout this thread. 

I have bred plenty of scorpions myself, some rare, some not......not once did I complain when I couldn't find the species I wanted, I just waited and eventually they would pop up. The reason fewer scorpions are imported as opposed to tarantulas is simple supply and demand economics.....there is more of a demand for tarantulas, they bring in more money for the people collecting them overseas, and they are more abundant. 

Its all part of dealing with live exotic animals......some species are simply harder to come by. Placing blame on fellow hobbyists and getting all uppity because people don't breed is certainly not going to solve the "problem."


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 15, 2012)

Maybe things got off track a little.  I agree with John on encouraging the breeding of rare scorpions, but only the encouragement of it.  I think his point is more like a branch of the main thread.  But I agree that we shouldn't condemn people for not doing what we think they should do with their property.  I think the true topic of the thread was the scorpion market/interest in general.  I still think it has to do with the bad economy.  Some posts eluded to it, ..people moving, in school, these things are associated with the economy.  It's MO BAD than we are told it is imo.  People are moving in with relatives more than we know...imo.  I drive through typical hoods around here and see cars all along the curbs in front of houses with 2 or 3 cars in the driveway, that's a clue.  It might make a good news story if somebody jumped on it.


----------



## Michiel (Jun 15, 2012)

I know a couple of european breeders that ship worldwide, so getting certain species might cost money, but it is not impossible....

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 15, 2012)

@Beardo, I never meant to place blame, I just felt that if an uncommon species comes into the hobby, it cannot be bought and then not bred, as John stated. I was seriously not meaning to judge those who, as you said, enjoy the hobby, because that is why the hobby exists at all. I was not trying to separate breeders from anyone else either. When breeders see these rare scorpions, they do get them and breed them. What mentality exactly did you see throughout the thread? An idea of superiority from those who breed the scorpions? 

As with the reason for all of this, I agree with Galapoheros, that it seems that situations do change. As an example, Martin (the toe cutter) had an importer get some very nice species, species not present in the hobby very commonly anywhere, from all over the world into the United States. When they came in, not many seemed to be sold...it makes sense that it is changes in situations, such as moving, having to choose between species and only getting the rarest, etc. There are many examples to support this. Oh, and I'm not trying to argue with anyone, just proposing what I feel is happening.


----------



## signinsimple (Jun 16, 2012)

I agree with AzJohn.  There used to be way more to choose from.  I tried breeding a few of the more uncommon ones with limited success, but I was rather new to the whole breeding thing when species were plentiful, so I wasn't much help (I did manage to get a few Longimanus and P Cavi's out there though, for all the help that did).  

@ Beardo: It would be kind of you to not derail my thread.  It's fine for you to point out that it's not the responsibility for others to breed (agreed), but I cannot find any species I want, and I *AM* complaining about it.  That's what this whole thread is about.  I've already waited far too long for them to "pop up".  I've been looking for monster sized forest morph emps for at least 2 years now and probably longer (available ~ 4-6 years ago) and a whole host of other species that "pop up" but are gone before I can contact the dealer.  And they never come back.  

It did not used to be like this and I have a stong feeling that the reason lies somewhere between your supply and demand point and 2nscrorpx's point: since most dealers are wage slaves to supply and demand, dealing mainly with tarantulas because that is their cash cow, scorp enthusiasts should allow serious breeders first access to some of the rarer species to keep them in the hobby and proliferate them outward.  It's a fair point.  

@ Michiel:  I might be interested in some of these contacts, but I dont have an import license and really dont want to break import laws even though I think they are rather silly in this case.  Do these dealers in Europe have US counterparts who could import for me?  At this point I'd be willing to pay a stupidly unfair amount of money for a starter group of 8 - 9 inch long EMPs to bring them back into the US hobby, and I've had my heart set on a particular Scorpio maurus ssp (from Morocco) since I started keeping scorps.  Please PM me, if you do not mind and think they can help.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 16, 2012)

people only breed what is "cool". 2-3 years ago, it was LQ's. This year, it's Rhopalurus.


----------



## BAM1082 (Jun 17, 2012)

As it has been said above the economy is hurting every industry and marketplace. The exotic pet trade is no different.
I'm sure there are people on this board who would love to be able to invest and breed species that interest them, but simply can't afford to dump money into a venture that will likely lose money or break even.

However I'm confident that the trade will grow.... Even if only a few breeders are at work.

Getting new species isn't impossible. A license to import and a few of the right contacts and your in business.
Just from the local contacts I have here I know I can import anything from the USA for the right price.

But again, it's break even at best... Slings sell for cheap, the cost and time investment to raise them leaves you selling at a loss in the end. 

So really we need people who are willing to dump money into breeding just for the sake of it.... Just because they enjoy it.

And really I think many on here and venomlist fit that mold and these people will keep breeding spp just for the hell of it. 

I know I sure will.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 17, 2012)

To me it seems like there isn't very much money to be made breeding or importing scorpions.It seems a good portion of the rare/uncommon species you see available in the US hobby are brown boxed in and sold at cheap prices so whats the point of big importers doing serious scorpion imports if they can't even charge much for them or make a profit?I'm not trying to point any fingers but some members of this forum will even leave reviews for people in other countries they illegally get scorpions from!
Anyways I don't think the economy has much to do with the lack of lots of specific species of scorpions available here in the US but just like tarantulas if they aren't bred commonly its easy for species to disappear from the hobby!
-Chris


----------



## Shufle3 (May 9, 2013)

signinsimple said:


> haha!  Ok Shufle3.  Put your scorps where your mouth..err..fingers typing are



Everyone, my scorpions are, now, where my fingers are typing. I only had 2 species of scorpion when I first posted, just need a little more time before changes are seen in the trade


----------



## ~Abyss~ (May 9, 2013)

It’s kinda nice this thread got revived. We’re still in the same situation and some of these breeders aren’t even around any more. Going back on what was said, I agree that the right thing to do is attempt to breed any of the species we have in the hobby. As John said, we took advantage of the wide array of scorpions available a few years ago. But we can’t force people to breed either. Breeding should however be made as easy as possible and encouraged. Maybe a sticky on successful breeding reports, a how-to on how to breed scorpions preferably written up by a known breeder, a general sexing thread. I know there’s that one thread from years ago that shows specifically how to sex certain species but I think there could be a general one talking traits that most sexually dimorphic scorpions have. For example bark scorpions in general males are thinner with longer segmented tails, females of most species tend to be wider and bigger than the males, males of most species will have longer and more pectine teeth, also in general males pectines will be v shaped (/\) while the females will have that gap in between (/  \). I know these don’t apply to all species but whatever…just my idea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gromgrom (May 10, 2013)

~Abyss~ said:


> It’s kinda nice this thread got revived. We’re still in the same situation and some of these breeders aren’t even around any more. Going back on what was said, I agree that the right thing to do is attempt to breed any of the species we have in the hobby. As John said, we took advantage of the wide array of scorpions available a few years ago. But we can’t force people to breed either. Breeding should however be made as easy as possible and encouraged. Maybe a sticky on successful breeding reports, a how-to on how to breed scorpions preferably written up by a known breeder, a general sexing thread. I know there’s that one thread from years ago that shows specifically how to sex certain species but I think there could be a general one talking traits that most sexually dimorphic scorpions have. For example bark scorpions in general males are thinner with longer segmented tails, females of most species tend to be wider and bigger than the males, males of most species will have longer and more pectine teeth, also in general males pectines will be v shaped (/\) while the females will have that gap in between (/  \). I know these don’t apply to all species but whatever…just my idea.


GS has some of these on here, and scorpionforum for various Parabuthus and Androctonus. 

Some, like gracilis and sculpts, you dont even have to try or know what youre doing to get a good brood. 

we dont have a good section for it. i'd be willing to share my experiences and breeding reports.


----------



## Cowin8579 (May 12, 2013)

People need to buy in groups or nothing... and not kill them via husbandry issues.  Seriously, lol


----------



## Newports (May 13, 2013)

I noticed this as well.  I come on here not as often but man I thought exactly what the OP said in his post. I just hope Andro sp never gets banned!  Favorite species.


----------



## saxman146 (May 14, 2013)

I've been away for a while, but it sure looks like things are the same around here. I was really hoping Parabuthus would expand in the U.S, but you know how that went. I will probably be getting out of the trade this next year as kids will be in my future so I will be parting with my latest schlechteri brood and wait for my villosus oranje to have her brood then I'm calling it quits totally. Fingers crossed lol


----------



## Stirmi (May 14, 2013)

well i thought i should let you guys know i will be starting a small invert breeding bussiness by breeding babycurus jacksoni, Rhopalurus junceus, asian forest scorpions, possibly emperors and other inverts like centipedes,milipedes etc.


----------

